# Chisels of my Dreams? I bought mine!



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

To me, there is something fascinating about chisels.

When you get a good one and learn how to sharpen and use it, and see great results, you get a feeling of satisfaction, but then, at least for me, buying chisels became an addiction.

I began with some Marples (blue handles), stepped up and got some green handled Marples, had a Sandvik or two when framing, my dad left me a Swedish chisel when he passed away, learned a bit more about sharpening and quality, then aquired a few Lee Valley chisels, bought an introductory package of Narex mortise chisels, and then I discovered Japanese chisels…

Really wanting to get a good set for a few years now, a recent article in Fine Woodworking got me fired up again and I took to the internet to make comparisons.

I found the best price in Germany for what appears to be the same chisels as sold in the US for almost twice the price.

Never thought I would be buying *Japanese chisels* from *Germany* - this is what arrived yesterday!



















A set of 10 handmade chisels with Sandalwood handles (look somewhat like rosewood).










Each one is supposedly hand stamped and I even noticed a stamp (small letter) on the handles.

It is difficult to see, maybe I will get better photos in my shop with more natural light, but you can clearly see the varied layers it takes to construct the chisel and the "grain" pattern is beautiful!










I am adding a photo from their website, much clearer.










This is a very well made set of tools, fit and finish is excellent, I can't wait to try them out…

Also wanted to mention that there was no import tax, no duties, nothing additonal to pay.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd love to have a set of those. I own one Stanley sweetheart, and I already feel the jones for more and better chisels. For now, I'll need to restrain myself until I gain some technique and perhaps just as importantly, learn to properly sharpen them. I'm thinking I'll stick with the Stanley's for now, but the Japanese chisels and saws certainly have my eye.

There is also something compelling about English made hand tools. Too many Jane Austen movies with my girls, I suppose.

And congrats on that über-awesome set!


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for your input! I also appreciate the English made hand tools, I think sometimes we appreciate something from another country because it is new to us - kind of the "never a hero in your hometown" syndrome maybe?


----------



## rfusca (May 9, 2013)

Can you elaborate on what the chisels actually are? A link or name or such?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Lovely set of chisels Randy - Did you know about this thread?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25043


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Chris*, here is the link to the selection of Japanese chisels, the set I bought is the second last item.

Thanks,* Andy*, I did not see that thread, we can let this one die, no problem! I did a search for Chisels of your dreams, etc, but did not see it so will modify this post.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

These days I have been hankering for a cranked handle paring chisel and/ a chisel plane (not the kind you put a chisel in, but the one that helps clean glue lines


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Whoa …. those are some seriously awesome looking chisels there Randy. Congrats!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Whoa, that is a big box of awesomeness. Great score. I have a set of Japanese chisels, they are some entry level ones, and I like them a lot. I can't even begin to imagine how sweet these ones are. I would have to keep them under lock and key. Beautiful stuff. Can I borrow a couple of them? : )


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! It took me some time to commit to buying them.

Will be testing them a bit this weekend as time permits and will do up a formal review once I have spent some serious shop time with them.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wow… just noticed the tag price on those puppies…

they are beautifully made though. congrats!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That.s a beautiful set of chisels. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Holy cow, serious awesomeness from across the pond(s.! Congrats, Jusfine, on a dream come true! I hope they're everthing you want and more.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Fine chisels are a pleasure indeed.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

How many US $$ is 1069 Euros?


----------



## ScaleShipWright (Mar 28, 2013)

How many US $$ is 1069 Euros?

Seriously? About 1390 $ (€/$ change is about 1.3)

Edit: actually is 1.3303 that makes 1422 bucks


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

The prices on the site are a little deceiving, it includes the European tax (VAT) which was deleted as soon as I entered Canada as the shipping destination.

I think it worked out closer to $1200 including shipping, and when I compared them to the premium dovetail set Lee Valley sells, it seemed to be reasonable (just a lot of money at once).


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't know much about Japanes chisels but one thing I've always wondered is why they are so short? The useable length is less than most Western butt chisels. Anyone know why that is?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^I second that thought. I'm not skilled enough at the grinder (if they'd ever need it) to not believe it'd be an expensive proposition, removing such precious metal.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Brit / Smitty, just for you…this is the description I found and the info on Japanese chisels on another site (although it doesn't directly address the length):

*Similar in size to Western bench chisels, of laminated steel construction and in general thicker than their Western counterparts. The major difference is that Japanese bench chisels come from a framing tradition and usually have less of a beveling on the sides (especially in the narrower sizes). *

Other then that they usually are a very high quality chisel, hooped and with hollow ground backs. The edges are harder than Western chisels, which is why they do so well on lab tests.

Japanese chisels are designed to take a very keen edge for cutting softwoods without crumbling, and to resist the natural abrasion of topical exotic woods.

A special type of dovetail chisel was introduced for western woodworker which is triagular in section and has narrower edges then any Western chisel.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

^ learned somethin.

So whats ur mallet look like?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

My second package from Germany has not arrived yet, although mailed at the same time. Everything would have easily fit in the one box, maybe a weight limit??

It contains two Japanese hammers I bought to use with these chisels although almost any mallet would do…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Randy,

You have excellent taste. I love theses chisels and the mallet. I covet.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Recent Rust Hunt "trophies" 









1/2" PEXTO, and a 1/4" Witherby ( Greenlee No. 442 screwdriver behind them..) And..









I thought this might have been an 1/8" sash chisel….until I looked at the back…









Might be a bit rough to flatten this back? Hmmm…

They are from a couple of shelves..









Didn't need any corner chisels, or gouges….and..









The 3 I bought, came from these….still plenty left….


----------

